# Winter Forages



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Handy read.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/winter_forages_what_to_plant_and_how_much_NAA_University_News_Release/


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

This is big wheat pasture country here, this is a very good fall for having winter wheat pasture. It has been a long time since this country had such good dryland wheat. I see lots of hotwire being put out. My last big year on wheat pasture I had 36 miles of hotwire strung out and lots of 8 an 9' stock tanks sitting around. Yeah most places you have to haul water . That sucks most of all. If the winter is mild you get good gains on stocker cattle. We even 30 years ago would throw in a bucket or 2 of turnip seed to add to the forage in our irrigated wheat fields. Do you know how far 10 gallons of turnip seed will go ? This may be a tough winter the way it is acting ? Long as the snow isnt horizontal it will be ok.......................Roped 1000's of head of sick calves horseback on wheat pasture, nothing better to get a good young horse started .


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

> "Dr. Paul Beck's work has shown that cows limit grazed on winter annuals two days per week and fed hay the remaining time perform quite well,"


The quote is from the article.

I have wondered about turning the cows on winter grazing every third day. I have always wondered if it would affect their digestive system. We feed HiMag starting about now. It would be nice to let the cows graze a couple of days a week.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

panhandle9400 said:


> Roped 1000's of head of sick calves horseback on wheat pasture, nothing better to get a good young horse started .


You got that right... It'll make a horse or you'll figure out real quick he ain't no good.


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

We time graze all of our oats, turn out 50-60 pairs on it for 3 days then pull them out. They're on hi mag mineral as well


----------



## vhaby (Dec 30, 2009)

Completed seeding about 50 lb of rye and 20 lb of ryegrass per acre on 40 acres Monday evening and received a hard rain Tuesday evening. Seeded into short-grazed bermudagrass pasture using an 8300 JD dbl disk opener drill at 7-inch spacing with a weighted cattle panel drag in tow. Didn't do recommended pre-disking as some volunteer ryegrass and possibly ball clover were germinated by an earlier 4.5 inch rain event. Hoping for late winter grazing by cow-calf pairs.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I also drilled ryegrass last week, 50 lb. per acre, 62 acres. It is already up.

Usually fertilize the second week in December when the grass has some growth. May fertilize earlier this year.

Intended to broadcast some wheat on top of the drilling but did not get it done. Maybe after we get the last hay baled.


----------

